# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Its Official: Maron (Merkel) Elected to Head France's Government

## AZJoe

*Its official. France has elected Merkel, or um , Macron to head its government.*



The establishment sponsored, Merkel disciple will head France's government.

----------


## Suzanimal

Wow, I thought it would be closer.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Would the powers that be have allowed Le Pen to win? As Hillary has said in the past "we should have made sure that we did something to determine who was going to win".

----------


## juleswin

If there is a silver lining in this whole selection process. It is that policy would not have really made any real difference regardless of who got elected. Congratulations to all the participants, your efforts would not go unappreciated.

----------


## AuH20



----------


## goldenequity

Chez Politique







*"Europe & World is watching & waiting for us to defend the Spirit of the ENLIGHTENMENT."*

----------


## dannno

> Le Pen is a socialist who lost to another socialist in a socialist country. It doesn't matter, who cares?


Snowden and Assange care. And I imagine the people of France will severely regret their decision in the future as well.

----------


## dannno

> *Thousands of torn Le Pen ballots discovered in the French presidential election, all invalid and disqualified*Many French voters have received their ballots in a large envelope in  the mail, some of which contained two Macron ballots and no Le Pen  ballot, while others contained a perfectly intact Macron ballot and a  torn Le Pen ballot. Torn ballots are invalid and will be disqualified.


http://powderedwigsociety.com/le-pen-macron1/

----------


## devil21

> http://powderedwigsociety.com/le-pen-macron1/


Clearly the French need to adopt reliable electronic voting machines.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> http://powderedwigsociety.com/le-pen-macron1/





> Clearly the French need to adopt reliable electronic voting machines.


No way of knowing for sure, but Hillary, the epitome of the globalist left did provide this tidbit: "we should have made sure that we did something to determine who was going to win"

You would have to guess that after the BREXIT vote and US POTUS election, TPTB all the way down to the lowest level leftists would take some measures to ensure future victories.

----------


## 69360

> Le Pen is a socialist who lost to another socialist in a socialist country. It doesn't matter, who cares?


It matters a little. At least she wasn't a globalist. She wanted to limit the freebies to only the French people. Getting 1/3 of France to vote for FN is actually kind of a big deal. Imagine if 1/3 of the US had voted for the LP?

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Philmanoman

He looks like napoleon lol

----------


## devil21

> He looks like napoleon lol


There's a high probability that he's a direct bloodline descendant.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

I could see Le Pen win in 2022.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Le Pen is a socialist who lost to another socialist in a socialist country. It doesn't matter, who cares?


Hear Hear

It does matter in one respect, though. It helps discredit the new national socialism lite that's rising around the world.

They're in a sense a greater threat than the typical socialists, in that they compete more directly with us in elections.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Hear Hear
> 
> It does matter in one respect, though. It helps discredit the new national socialism lite that's rising around the world.
> 
> They're in a sense a greater threat than the typical socialists, in that they compete more directly with *us* in elections.


No "us", rev3.  You want world government.  Others of us want national sovereignty; including Ron Paul.

----------


## PierzStyx

> If there is a silver lining in this whole selection process. It is that policy would not have really made any real difference regardless of who got elected. Congratulations to all the participants, your efforts would not go unappreciated.


Yeah. Whether you elect a Socialist or a Fascist, it is all bullcrap.

----------


## PierzStyx

> There's a high probability that he's a direct bloodline descendant.



Macron is the youngest leader of France since Napoleon. But The only person alive today who might be a direct bloodline descendant of Napoleon (could be the descendant of Napoleon's brother, it is unclear) is Jean-Christophe, the Prince Napoleon.





He is head of the House of Bonaparte, which is very much still a thing.

----------


## merkelstan

Thread title is pretty funny since Merkel doesn't even call the shots in Germany.  But it was a tactical insult by Le Pen that scored some points.  So fwiw..

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Thread title is pretty funny since Merkel doesn't even call the shots in Germany.



Then who does?

----------

